# New Pictures From May 20, 2005



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Some new pics from today ..

Beautiful black ducks rescued from Venice Canal last night:
http://www.rims.net/2005May20/BlackDucks

Juvenile Crow found in street this afternoon .. possible HBC or
possible WNV .. lots of head and neck twisting and unable to stand:
http://www.rims.net/2005May20/Crow

Darling domestic/mixed breed ducklings from Woodbridge in Irvine:
http://www.rims.net/2005May20/Ducklings

Juvenile Egyptian Goose .. some folks attempted to release it at the local
duck pond this afternoon .. still too young and not fully feathered or
waterproof .. glad I happened to stop by shortly after the "release":
http://www.rims.net/2005May20/Egyptian

A big baby sparrow that is very friendly and a little one that had just
been fed:
http://www.rims.net/2005May20/Sparrows

The most recent starling arrival .. came in this afternoon with the crow:
http://www.rims.net/2005May20/Starling

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

you must be an angel that was put on earth. I can't believe all the different birds you take in and care for.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing, what a bunch a cuties, and your'e probably the best mama they've had since birth!

Treesa


----------



## hopsii (May 29, 2005)

*I love the starling babies!*

They are one of my favorite nighborhood birds! Thank you for all the cute photos!

T.


----------

